# Tin được không: vỏ chuối vứt đi có 5 công dụng làm đẹp hơn cả mỹ phẩm tiền triệu



## thuypham (7/12/18)

*Tưởng như vô dụng nhưng vỏ chuối lại có rất nhiều công dụng, chúng có thể thay thế các loại mỹ phẩm đắt tiền cho chị em phụ nữ.*

Quả chuối có rất nhiều công dụng đối với sức khỏe, giảm cân, làm đẹp da, nhưng không hề biết rằng vỏ chuối cũng có rất nhiều công dụng thần kỳ. Có thể xem vỏ chuối là một trong những thần dược làm đẹp của chị em phụ nữ.

_

_
_Vỏ chuối cũng rất giàu chất chống oxy hóa, vitamin và khoáng chất quan trọng tốt cho da, trị mụn, làm trắng răng. Hãy cùng khám phá nhé._
​*1. Công dụng trị mụn của vỏ chuối*
Bạn có biết trong vỏ chuối có chất oxy hóa có khả năng làm giảm viêm, điều trị kích ứng và ngăn chặn sự tích tụ dịch mụn. Mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ bạn hãy dùng vỏ chuối chà lên nốt mụn chừng 3-5 phút rồi rửa lại bằng nước sạch. Sau 1 tuần, bạn sẽ thấy lũ mụn đáng ghét bị tiêu diệt.

_

_
_Chà vỏ chuối lên phần bị mụn, 3 4 ngày sau mụn sẽ xẹp lép._​​*2. Công dụng làm trắng răng*
Vỏ chuối làm trắng răng cực kì tốt. Mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ, bạn chà xát vỏ chuối chín lên răng chừng 5 phút rồi xúc miệng với nước sạch, những mảng bám ố vàng trên răng sẽ biến mất, hàm răng của bạn lại trắng đều tăm tắp. Tối nào cũng thực hiện để răng lúc nào cũng sáng bóng nhé!

_

_
_Chà vỏ chuối lên răng mỗi tối trước khi đi ngủ để có hàm răng trắng sáng nhé._​
*3. Trị mụn cóc*
Chân, tay bạn không may bị mụn cóc làm phiền, chẳng có gì lo lắng nếu trong nhà bạn có sẵn chuối chín. Bạn chỉ cần chà xát bề mặt bên trong vỏ chuối lên mụn cóc, hoặc đắp miếng vỏ chuối lên đó và băng lại chừng 30 phút.

Áp dụng cách này, sau 1 tuần mụn cóc biến mất không dấu vết!

_

_
_Dính vỏ chuối lên phần bị mụn và xem điều kì diệu gì sẽ xảy ra_
​*4. Trị đau đầu*
Mẹo chữa đau đầu theo cách dân gian không cần thuốc tây mà hiệu quả hơn gấp nhiều lần: Bạn đặt vỏ chuối lên trán, dùng tay massage trán nhẹ nhàng trong 5-10 phút để chất kali có trong vỏ chuối thấm sâu vào da đầu, cơn đau sẽ nhanh chóng thuyên giảm.

_

_
_Đắp vỏ chuối lên trán nhanh chóng xua tan cơn đau đầu_​
*5. Làm dịu vết côn trùng cắn*
Khi bị kiến, muỗi, hay các loại côn trùng khác đốt, mẩn đỏ, ngứa, bạn hãy dùng vỏ chuối chà lên vùng da bị đốt 3-5 phút. Chất oxy hóa có trong vỏ chuối giúp vết thương không bị sưng tấy lên, giảm đau.

Thực hiện 2-3 lần trong 1 ngày, nó sẽ làm dịu ngứa, vết sưng đỏ tấy và chữa lành da.

_

_
_Bị muỗi cắn chỉ cần làm thế này là khỏi_
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

